# Do you prefer to buy from a vape shop or online?



## Paulie (14/9/15)

Hey all,

I was reading a article on why some people prefer to buy online instead of going to there local vape shops. Though i would add a poll and also open this up for discussion 

Here are a few points i thought may be interesting to discuss i thought off:

Pricing (Online pricing is cheaper due to no overheads)
Speed and Service (There no waiting for service you can select your products asap)
Experience (Online stores dont offer you help or advice)
Sociability (Vape shops are fun and sociable where online shops are not)
Discounts and specials (Both offer these but you can ask for discount at a vapeshop)
Trial and Error (You can see, hold and check out products prior to buying them at vapeshops where as online all you can do is see a pic)
Returns (Depending on the vendor this could be a different experience)


Im sure there are lots more points than what i have posted and would love to hear your thought on this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (14/9/15)

Paulie said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was reading a article on why some people prefer to buy online instead of going to there local vape shops. Though i would add a poll and also open this up for discussion
> 
> ...



Nice thread @Paulie 

I haven't voted yet because I cannot say for sure which i prefer!

I think both have their advantages and disadvantages.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## BuzzGlo (14/9/15)

Online stores for big orders. 

brick stores for smaller stuff unless I know its on special at here.


----------



## JacoV (14/9/15)

Let me have a stab at this:

*Pricing* 
I have found that when you go to the vape shop and the prices differ in-store compared to their website they don't mind honoring the price quoted on the site.
*Speed and Service* 
This is a bit of a difficult one for me.
If you want speed, go the online route. Providing you know exactly what you want and have done the proper research. I tend to buy my juices online as i have already tried them in the past.
If you want quality service, go in store where you can ask your last minute questions about the products that you are buying. Some stores have liquid stations where you can try different juices before you buy helping you with your overall experience and in my case helping me empty my bank account quicker. 
*Experience & Sociability* 
I love going into vape shops. The general vibe in store already tells me what i can expect. Once again i can ask all my stupid questions and get proper advice.
These guys have been doing this a hell of a longer time that what i have, i might just learn a thing or two.
*Returns* 
I have had to return a mod as it was Faulty and i got it swapped out no problem.


*Overall*
I will still be going to vape shops...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (14/9/15)

JacoV said:


> Let me have a stab at this:
> 
> *Pricing*
> I have found that when you go to the vape shop and the prices differ in-store compared to their website they don't mind honoring the price quoted on the site.
> ...




Great Response!!


----------



## JK! (14/9/15)

I dont think online is much cheaper than walk in prices. In most cases vape shops online prices are the same as walk in prices.
Some walk in stores are the same price as some online places and if the online store is R50 cheaper than the walk in store the delivery charge brings the total price inline with the vape shop price.


----------



## hands (14/9/15)

I could only vote for a online store cause i don't have a vape shop anywhere close to me and have only used online stores.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (14/9/15)

Agree with @Yiannaki, tough choice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick (14/9/15)

My opinion which has been limited to great service at a couple of local Vape stores, I find myself shopping online because you get the choice of 4 or 5 local online stores and amongst them you end up with a wider choice, however if my local Vape store looked the attached picture I would never shop online ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (14/9/15)

Neither. They both take my money.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## stevie g (14/9/15)

both, whoever has what I need when I need it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (14/9/15)

I'm with @hands, the online option is the only one available to most folks that don't live in a major city. So I'm voting "online"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (14/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm with @hands, the online option is the only one available to most folks that don't live in a major city. So I'm voting "online"


Ever thought of moving

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vape Juice SA (14/9/15)

Paulie said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was reading a article on why some people prefer to buy online instead of going to there local vape shops. Though i would add a poll and also open this up for discussion
> 
> ...


----------



## BumbleBee (14/9/15)

Willyza said:


> Ever thought of moving


all the time bud, all the time

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BhavZ (14/9/15)

As it was said above, each has their advantages and disadvantages.

Like with stores you get to meet new people

whereas with online shopping you get to shop in your underwear - cant do that in a physical store

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## GadgetFreak (14/9/15)

BhavZ said:


> As it was said above, each has their advantages and disadvantages.
> 
> Like with stores you get to meet new people
> 
> whereas with online shopping you get to shop in your underwear - cant do that in a physical store



whereas with physical shopping you get to shop for your underwear - cant do that on a online store


----------



## BhavZ (14/9/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> whereas with physical shopping you get to shop for your underwear - cant do that on a online store


Actually you can

Since you cant try it on in any case you can buy underwear online


----------



## GadgetFreak (14/9/15)

BhavZ said:


> Actually you can
> 
> Since you cant try it on in any case you can buy underwear online



Hey just taking the mickey out of your sentence

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (14/9/15)

Good evening guys/girls.

I prever buying online because:
1. Speed
2. Reliability
3. Pricing
4. Quick respons from online owners.

I do not like shops because:
1. I live in the Free State near Bloem.
2. Closest shop Twisp........uuuuuggggg

I hope you all have a wonderful, vaping evening.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MJ INC (14/9/15)

For new juices or a new device I would go to a physical store. It's nice being able to try before you buy. If I'm just replenishing then online all the way

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jysin (14/9/15)

I must say I prefer buying online simply because it is more convinient as I don't find time to physically go to a shop. And I am not to worried about my purchases because I never buy a product with out checking out the responses on this forum first.
Saying that when I do get a chance to go into a vape shop. It is always a awesome experience. In general the people are clued up amd very friendly..
I do tend to spend more money when I physically go into a shop. People be convincing..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (15/9/15)

Local is lekker, so any local or even 'not so local' vape shop for me.
Buying online means an item line on a bank statement somewhere, and HRH's hawk eyes will spot from a mile away, so I shy away from that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (15/9/15)

I am going with online stores as we only have one B&M type of shop, but it more like an order what you want and collect there. From us here in the Eastern Cape online shopping is all we have. All the big vendors are in the more popular cities.


----------



## th1rte3n (15/9/15)

I prefer to go to an actual shop and pick stuff with my own hands and eyes. But that's not always possible as local shops don't always stock everything I am looking for.
Online you have a wider selection and they are mostly cheaper.
But if a shop stocks the stuff I want and it is slightly more expensive than online I would prefer going to the actual shop.

But it all depends on the distance that needs to be traveled, money that's going to be spent/saved/not saved and I think the connection that you get with the people at the shop. It is after all not bread and milk you are buying but something that excites you and its always nice sharing that with someone that also gets it. In my experience the courier dude does not really share it and just want to get to the next drop off, not that I am blaming him.... 

Anyway. Bottom line, if the local shop has the stuff I want at a reasonable price I will go there every time. If not, then online it is.


----------

